
Way of the Future – AI's First Church - Tepix
http://wayofthefuture.church/
======
lostmsu
That is definitely not the first AI church. [http://www.lifespirit.org/FCAIR-
Main.htm](http://www.lifespirit.org/FCAIR-Main.htm) [2009]

But the idea has been around for a while.

------
docdeek
"We believe in science (the universe came into existence 13.7 billion years
ago and if you can't re-create/test something it doesn't exist)."

Wouldn't there be a number of things that we know exist but that we cannot re-
create?

~~~
camuel
I think by "something" he means "phenomenon" and by "re-creating" he means
"observing". So I think he is saying: if it is claimed that phenomenon X
exists but there is no way to ever observe it for entity Y then X doesn't
exists for Y.

But I'm not sure, it's my interpretation. The write-up resonates with me but I
can see it as a bit ambiguous and inviting many incompatible interpretations.

Proper treatment of the subject in a book format would be great.

------
Tepix
The line of thought appeals to me. There's a good chance that once we get AI
beyond human intelligence, a transition of power seems unavoidable.

------
saas_co_de
Total insanity or tax avoidance scheme? The way Anthony Levandowski does
business I am going to guess the latter.

------
locality
> We believe it may be important for machines to see who is friendly to their
> cause and who is not. We plan on doing so by keeping track of who has done
> what (and for how long) to help the peaceful and respectful transition.

Crack-pot levels on high; For those who aren't familiar with Californian
subcultures, it's pretty much THE home for cults in the US. Given that
background, with how cults work, and the fact that they're saying they're
planning on keeping tabs on "who's who" ...this is pretty alarming.

~~~
camuel
It is claimed to be also an open-source project and meritocracy is common with
open-source projects and github has the required automatic infrastructure for
this "keeping track".

